# Wooden Cigar Indian



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

My dad got this years ago, and now it has come to live at my house. He said it came out of the Houston Astrodome. It is about 6' 6" or so and weighs a good 300 lbs (guesstimate). I'm thinking about stripping it and repainting or staining it.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

It looks like it's in really good shape. I'm jealous. I can't wait to see how it turns out
:tu


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

that's cool, I bet it'd look great with a fresh coat of paint


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope he'll help usher in the cigar smoking season! I can't wait for some warmer weather so I can enjoy a good stogie.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

whoa cool, I saw one on sale here in Toronto. Alas no space for me to put it


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

6' 6"?!?


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I know it's tempting to put a fresh coat of paint on that baby...but, from an antique perspective, it's value will remain higher to leave it intact. It has a great aged look on it as it is.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't think I'd paint it. It would go as is into my smoking room. Very cool, by the way.


----------



## spyingcracker (Nov 12, 2007)

Personally I like the antique weathered look.:tu


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

squid said:


> I know it's tempting to put a fresh coat of paint on that baby...but, from an antique perspective, it's value will remain higher to leave it intact. It has a great aged look on it as it is.


:tpd: Agreed. It looks great as is.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I dig it...


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

My B&M Bull and Bear has it in their store. Its not 6'6" though. They drag it out every morning and a lucky customer can drag it in every night.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

tchariya said:


> My B&M Bull and Bear has it in their store. Its not 6'6" though. They drag it out every morning and a lucky customer can drag it in every night.


I resemble that statement...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Honest to God, don't paint it or refinish it in any way whatsoever.
Have you never watched the Antiques Roadshow?
Some doink hauled in a freshly refinished Boston cupboard. They said it was worth around $110,000. Had he not refinished it the week before it would have been worth a quarter million.
You have a wonderful antique collectible there, don't screw it up.
If you want to make it look good talk to a Conservationist. They'll tell you what you can and can't do.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Razorhog said:


> I'm thinking about stripping it and repainting or staining it.


Nice looking statue there Razorhog. I wouldn't touch it though. I think the weathered look really makes it for the statue myself...


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very cool! I also agree with not painting it... :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

squid said:


> I know it's tempting to put a fresh coat of paint on that baby...but, from an antique perspective, it's value will remain higher to leave it intact. It has a great aged look on it as it is.


:tpd:

if you want to retain any kind of collectible or antique value, Squid is correct. 
If you will never sell it, or want to realize any kind of estate, collectible or antique value, knock yourself out, paint it in your favorite teams color schemes, chrome plate it, let the kids use crayons on it, whatever works for ya.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice score. :tu

+1 on not painting him. He looks noble a bit weathered not to mention the antique aspect.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Dont paint it...It looks cool as is


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

squid said:


> I know it's tempting to put a fresh coat of paint on that baby...but, from an antique perspective, it's value will remain higher to leave it intact. It has a great aged look on it as it is.





croatan said:


> I don't think I'd paint it. It would go as is into my smoking room. Very cool, by the way.


I agree on not painting it....I think the weathered look adds character.

Here is mine, he is about 6'4.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

DON"T PAINT IT. Keep it rustic


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Cool! Same height as me. I don't weigh that much, though.

It looks great as-is. I'd leave it alone.


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

No paint-With age and weather....Comes Wisdom....:r

Great lookin' statue!:tu


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been in the market for a cigar indian but haven't found one worthy. I would buy yours as is if you were local.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Another vote for not painting it. :tu

Never seen a cigar indian that was nearly as tall as me.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Well if you notice, the aqua blue paint is a lot brighter...that is because my dad put on some of his own markings when he got it. Then my step father got tan paint on it in several places on accident when painting the house. At any rate I'll probably try to clean some of the dirt and sap off and leave it as is. That yellow stain running down his leg is sap, not that he had too much to drink :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

squid said:


> I know it's tempting to put a fresh coat of paint on that baby...but, from an antique perspective, it's value will remain higher to leave it intact. It has a great aged look on it as it is.


:tpd: Exactly... will remain more valuable. It looks pretty nice to me! :ss


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

shilala said:


> They said it was worth around $110,000. Had he not refinished it the week before it would have been worth a quarter million.


Man, I just HATE it when that happens.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is another shot. I looked again and I think it is about 6'2" or so..need to measure. Thanks for all the comments :tu


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

Badass...you anyone who wrongs you, will suffer a horrible death by Woodan Indian man.  Just like in that movie Creepshow II. :r


----------



## Diesel (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm in agreeance to with everyone. Looks great as is.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't paint it!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Dr_Trac said:


> Badass...you anyone who wrongs you, will suffer a horrible death by Woodan Indian man.  Just like in that movie Creepshow II. :r


I was trying to think what that movie was called . Good bit . Good flick . Nice wooden Indian . So whats the reason for the wooden cigar store Indian anyway ? Where did they come from ? What was the reason for them ? And just to stop some of the wise cracks , I know they came from tree's . :ss Seriously though , there has got to be a story as to how the wooden Indians came about .


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

This book looks informative


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I agree with the jungle on this as well, leave it rustic, but like you said clean it up a bit... it does look cool. I will have to track one down one day. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

sounds good keep us updated :tu


----------



## skitch (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh no don't do that! leave it the way it is you'll lose the patina if you do.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

id kill for an indian... er... you know what i mean

stearns


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Ive lusted after a good Indian for years. You've got a gem there. Just clean it up a bit and then leave as is.


----------

